# Contractors Needed



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

I am located in NJ and I am looking for where you guys get your contractors from. I am trying to expand into areas that I have never covered before and am hiring independent contractors to cover these areas. Problem is, the only place I know where to post an ad is craigslist. We all know where that leads. Any ideas?


----------



## RichR (Sep 22, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I am located in NJ and I am looking for where you guys get your contractors from. I am trying to expand into areas that I have never covered before and am hiring independent contractors to cover these areas. Problem is, the only place I know where to post an ad is craigslist. We all know where that leads. Any ideas?


Craigslist is about the only place you are going to find anyone to work for what you will be able to pay subbing out P&P work. It's hard enough to make a good living on what the Nationals are paying let alone have someone pushing the orders off to subs taking a piece of the pie. What kind of contractor do you really think you will find that will be able to live on at best HUD less 50% by the time you and your Nat take your cuts?


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

The pricing I'm getting really aren't that bad. The pricing I'm looking to sub out is in line with the rest of the regionals. As a large company it doesn't work, but as a 1 man show or a guy with a helper, there is a ton of money to be made. I'm a lot more fair than a lot of other places. I'm not as greedy as most since my expenses are fairly low in comparison. I also try to work with my crews on each individual job. If the pay isn't that great for lets say a debris removal, I'll pay the dumpster fees. I really just don't know where else to look other than craigslist.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Best advice you can get is don't offer to cover any area you can't service out of your office. Then you won't need guys. We once covered 3 states and a few larger metro areas. We lost SOOO much money trying to make the big bucks that today we service a 90 mile radius of our office that's it.

Wannabe had a large business and so did GTX listen to those guys before you make the same mistakes we all did.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Best advice you can get is don't offer to cover any area you can't service out of your office. Then you won't need guys. We once covered 3 states and a few larger metro areas. We lost SOOO much money trying to make the big bucks that today we service a 90 mile radius of our office that's it.
> 
> Wannabe had a large business and so did GTX listen to those guys before you make the same mistakes we all did.



I once covered 10 counties here in NJ back in the bank of america days. There are always issues, but it was very profitable. Once the bank of america work went to safeguard we backed out of preservation for a bit. Now 3 years later I am ready to expand again


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I am located in NJ and I am looking for where you guys get your contractors from. I am trying to expand into areas that I have never covered before and am hiring independent contractors to cover these areas. Problem is, the only place I know where to post an ad is craigslist. We all know where that leads. Any ideas?




Are you properly licensed in the areas you're looking to expand into???


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

Cleanupman said:


> Are you properly licensed in the areas you're looking to expand into???



I'm not sure exactly how experienced you are with business, but it is possible that things are done very different where you are, but there is no specific registration or licensing per county unless you have offices in those counties. Also if you are looking to dispatch work in any area of the country, it is the responsibility of the contractor performing work to be registered to legally be able to perform the work being requested. So I'm not exactly sure what you mean by properly licensed.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> I'm not sure exactly how experienced you are with business, but it is possible that things are done very different where you are, but there is no specific registration or licensing per county unless you have offices in those counties. Also if you are looking to dispatch work in any area of the country, it is the responsibility of the contractor performing work to be registered to legally be able to perform the work being requested. So I'm not exactly sure what you mean by properly licensed.


 That is not totally correct. While in most areas the person performing the work must be registered/licensed/bonded/etc. that may not absolve you because you are "subbing". Unless things have changed, in Michigan, I believe only a licensed contractor can legally subcontract. If you are sending out grass cuts, maybe you are OK. If you are subbing rehabs, you better check. Especially if you are crossing state lines. just a friendly piece of advice.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

BRADSConst said:


> That is not totally correct. While in most areas the person performing the work must be registered/licensed/bonded/etc. that may not absolve you because you are "subbing". Unless things have changed, in Michigan, I believe only a licensed contractor can legally subcontract. If you are sending out grass cuts, maybe you are OK. If you are subbing rehabs, you better check. Especially if you are crossing state lines. just a friendly piece of advice.



Subbing work does not require anything. If your not doing work, you don't have to be a licensed contractor. Do you think places like MCS or NFR hold these licenses? You are required to be a business, that is all. Also if you have a physical office in another state you are required to register, otherwise sending someone work in another state only means that the one performing the work needs to be registered in that state. Check with an attorney in your area. Things may be different there, but I've only lived in 2 states in my life and they are both the same.


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

madxtreme01 said:


> Subbing work does not require anything. If your not doing work, you don't have to be a licensed contractor. Do you think places like MCS or NFR hold these licenses? You are required to be a business, that is all. Also if you have a physical office in another state you are required to register, otherwise sending someone work in another state only means that the one performing the work needs to be registered in that state. Check with an attorney in your area. Things may be different there, but I've only lived in 2 states in my life and they are both the same.


Things are different here. I'm not from NJ, so I'm not sure. But I wouldn't be so sure you are correct either. Especially if you are subbing across state lines.

As for MCS and NFR, no I don't believe they hold the proper licenses to operate in the way that they do. But hell, most of those companies require a contractor to sign a "no lien" clause. That's not legal either but they still do it. This much I can guarantee. They have deeper pockets to fight in court if need be.

I'm just trying to be helpful with friendly advice. You don't have to listen.


----------



## madxtreme01 (Mar 5, 2015)

thanks for looking out, I will double check, but I have been in business for several years and haven't had an issue yet (yes I know this doesn't mean anything). I also haven't ventured into crossing state lines. Maybe in the future, but as for now, I'm trying to expand to cover the entire state of NJ


----------



## JoeInPI (Dec 18, 2014)

Get a lawyer to go over your state licensing and regulations. It really doesn't matter what we say, since when you get sued, you can't use "Well, the members on PreservationTalk said this was cool..."


----------



## Wannabe (Oct 1, 2012)

Madextreme,

I can only tell you that in EVERY State we serviced every National had a "Registered Agent" General Contractor that was properly licensed in each respective State. You can or used to be able to go to the Sec of States office and pull up the Nationals filing and look who their Registered Agent is. Registered Agent does not mean a Real Estate agent but an entity who holds the licensing for that State. 

An old friend was a Registered Agent for a large National for 1 year and quit. Every lawsuit against that National he was named. Not worth the $50,000 he was paid for holding that license. He now sells roofing supplies since he can't find any Ins Co that would insure him.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

BRADSConst said:


> I'm just trying to be helpful with friendly advice. You don't have to listen.


Don't worry he won't they never do.


----------

